# WTH happened to not letting PAX rate during a Surge?



## Libertyfare (Nov 25, 2015)

I tend to only drive during times that usually have a surge so my rating suffer greatly. If you don't do a whole lot of volume to adjust for just one 4 star rating your weekly rating suffered a major hit. I am extremely frustrated by this BS.


----------



## Michael Williams 27519 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have this problem also. I rarely see a 5 star on a surge fare that is more than $20.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anybody figure out a solution?

On Lyft I just write in "complaints" that pax was drunk and somewhat obnoxious for every big PT% fare, and claim I dont see how they would be in any condition to rate objectively inmediately after and/or remember enough to rate anything next day


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

The rating system is flawed plain and simple. A 4 star rating in most other fields is a good rating. A 4 star rating as an Uber driver just gets you one step closer to deactivation.

Uber should let riders know this before hand because most assume a 4 is a good rating since it's just below 5. Some idiot actually went out of their way to give me negative feedback because they stated I "talked too little". LMFAO. That shouldn't even be a valid complaint (I always say something like hello, how are you when riders enter car, and say have a good day/night when they exit. Don't have conversation outside of that unless pax speaks to me first as I am primarily focused on giving rider a safe trip)

They should also ask riders specific questions about their driver, and not allow a rating lower than 5 if the driver did good in each category.


----------

